
Decentralized Web Summit - kyledrake
http://www.decentralizedweb.net/
======
aries1980
When I saw the title, I assumed the conference will be decentralised as well,
remote live streaming, no admission, IRC channel…

~~~
rchrd2
The summit will be live streamed. Check the website on the day of the summit
for the stream.

------
pc2g4d
Having a Slack instance for the Decentralized Web is so full of irony!

Cool stuff, though. Interested to see where this goes.

(And yes, the profile images that kept going in and out were annoying. At
least slow them down!)

------
galistoca
That totally unnecessary fade-in/fade-out effect for images is extremely
annoying, especially on mobile devices. The entire website keeps flickering
because of that.

~~~
rchrd2
You're totally right. The site has been updated to remove that effect.

